# white hair fungus?



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

This is on about 3 plants what is it and is it bad


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

whiteyherzog said:


> This is on about 3 plants what is it and is it bad


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

It appears to me that this some kind of bacteria/fungus infestation of a nonaquatic plant. I have seen something similar with other nonaquatic plants exposed to full blown submersion. They seem to disintegrate so fast that they just drawl the bacteria/fungus right to them; possibly some terrestrial bacteria that was on the plant at the greenhouse that blooms when exposed to excessive moisture. This plant appears to be Hemigraphis repanda, Dragon Flame.

Just my theory


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I took them all out today


----------

